# Pre-planning my first train set-up (layout?)



## Che (Nov 23, 2011)

Okay, please feel free to be brutally critical. I don't have the jargon to really talk about trains, so please bear with me.

I purchased my first train (Lionel Pennsylvania Flyer Freight RTR set) . The plan was initially to make a basic loop around the base of our Christmas tree. Now, I am interested in adding some track and a couple of lighted/moving accessories.

My first couple questions are 1. do I need a separate transformer for accessories? and 2. My set comes with Lionel Fastrack. Is the Fastrack limiting? Would it be better to switch to a different style of track?

Last question for now: I've seen video of trains running in reverse direction on HO scale track layouts, but not so much on O scale layouts and none with Fastrack. Is there a way to run a reverse loop on Fastrack and what equipment would be needed to do so if possible?

Any info is much appreciated. so thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Che said:


> Okay, please feel free to be brutally critical. I don't have the jargon to really talk about trains, so please bear with me.
> 
> I purchased my first train (Lionel Pennsylvania Flyer Freight RTR set) . The plan was initially to make a basic loop around the base of our Christmas tree. Now, I am interested in adding some track and a couple of lighted/moving accessories.
> 
> ...




What transformer do you have a CW80? If so you can run both with it and there is a way to set the voltage for the accessories.

What do you mean by running in reverse? 
Just hit the reverse on the controller.

Or do you mean have one train running one way on one track and the other on another track?

I don't have fast track. I never fooled with it.


----------



## Che (Nov 23, 2011)

The transformer is the smaller underpowered 40W transformer. So it looks like I will need additional power for the accessories.

As far as running in reverse I meant a loop that turns back on itself and not driving backwards.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Che said:


> The transformer is the smaller underpowered 40W transformer. So it looks like I will need additional power for the accessories.
> 
> As far as running in reverse I meant a loop that turns back on itself and not driving backwards.


Get another transformer for the trains and use the 40 for accessories.
The bigger transformer you can afford is better. More watts = more you can power.

Like I said I don't use fast track but you should be able to just by adding switches in the right place.

Check out my crummy video #4 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSG72ljq6To

I use tube track but as you can see I can make it go one way and reverse it by running through the appropriate switches.

Keep asking if you need to know, there are no stupid questions here.
We all "most" will try to help.


----------

